# 1/4 turn hose bibbs



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

anybody know if a 1/4 turn hose bibb is sold with a circular handel vs the lever design?

no one likes the lever ones


Quick View


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> anybody know if a 1/4 turn hose bibb is sold with a circular handel vs the lever design?
> 
> no one likes the lever ones
> 
> ...


 Then there wouldn't be any leverage when the stem gets hard and cruddy to turn... back to the worm gear..


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Wolverines domestic hose bibbs are a 1/2 turn, and use a Bibb washer.
They use a special thread 

They are super nice.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes they are i wanna say nibco is who makes em they have a lever handle only time I use them Is for washing machine valve replacement s


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I love them quarter turn hose bibs, it's all we use

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I use these. The ones we use are italian made and no complaints yet!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> I love them quarter turn hose bibs, it's all we use
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 Lever or round handle? By whom??


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Pic didn't copy here is the link
http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...184&start=0&ndsp=36&ved=1t:429,r:33,s:0,i:178


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Lever or round handle? By whom??


Lever handle

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Up north we call those boiler drains all we install is frost free hose bibbs for outside faucets.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh yeah.. seen them at Menard's


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> Up north we call those boiler drains all we install is frost free hose bibbs for outside faucets.


 Why are they called boiler drain while most plumber don't work on boiler??


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> Up north we call those boiler drains all we install is frost free hose bibbs for outside faucets.


Yes I can only use them inside here as well! We call em boilerdrains, sillcocks, wall hydrants ETC


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

here we rip out froze frostproof hose bibbs, everybody leaves the garden hose hooked up and they freeze

frostproof hose bibbs aren't necessary here


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Why are they called boiler drain while most plumber don't work on boiler??


 I didn`t create the name but I do install boilers.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I didn`t create the name but I do install boilers.


 Yey...another ******* here...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Yey...another ******* here...


 Won't let me type the word... hydronichead


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> here we rip out froze frostproof hose bibbs, everybody leaves the garden hose hooked up and they freeze
> 
> frostproof hose bibbs aren't necessary here


 Every spring I get alot a call`s because someone left the hose on causing the frostfree to freeze.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

The new woodford valves seem to combat this. The ones with the prv in the in the stem IIRC. I haven't seen one freeze yet?
These
http://www.buyeagle.biz/Frost-Free-Faucets


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> The new woodford valves seem to combat this. The ones with the prv in the in the stem IIRC. I haven't seen one freeze yet?
> These
> http://www.buyeagle.biz/Frost-Free-Faucets


 I had bought a couple of them but though they looked cheap and crappy so I haven` t bought anymore of them.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> Every spring I get alot a call`s because someone left the hose on causing the frostfree to freeze.


The guy up the street from has done this every year for the last five years, I get a phone call the first nice weekend every spring, "hey when you get a chance you think you can swing by and fix the outside faucet?"

He's a Matco tool dealer and pays me in tools, so I hope he forgets for another 10 years or so.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> anybody know if a 1/4 turn hose bibb is sold with a circular handel vs the lever design?
> 
> no one likes the lever ones
> 
> ...


My older customers like the long handle because it's easier to turn with arthritis.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I like the legend 1/4 turn sillcocks

http://www.accentshopping.com/product.asp?P_ID=152297


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey AS... were u able to get into heatinghelp???


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I like the legend 1/4 turn sillcocks
> 
> http://www.accentshopping.com/product.asp?P_ID=152297


I liked them a lot when they first came out -- I installed hundreds of them.

I hated them with a passion after I had to go out and replace the ceramic cartridges in damned near every single one of them a year later. 

They started to drip after our first freeze of the winter -- And no, not every single one of them had hoses attached to them.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I liked them a lot when they first came out -- I installed hundreds of them.
> 
> I hated them with a passion after I had to go out and replace the ceramic cartridges in damned near every single one of them a year later.
> 
> They started to drip after our first freeze of the winter -- And no, not every single one of them had hoses attached to them.



100% correct.'

I think I've replaced about all we put in by now.

None of the supply houses carry them anymore for that reason.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I liked them a lot when they first came out -- I installed hundreds of them.
> 
> I hated them with a passion after I had to go out and replace the ceramic cartridges in damned near every single one of them a year later.
> 
> They started to drip after our first freeze of the winter -- And no, not every single one of them had hoses attached to them.





RealLivePlumber said:


> 100% correct.'
> 
> I think I've replaced about all we put in by now.
> 
> None of the supply houses carry them anymore for that reason.


Thats good to know.
I just started using them this year.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Thats good to know.
> I just started using them this year.


Sounds like you may need to stock up on the disks...


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Finally got a chance to take a pic of it


----------

